# Noctua D14 vs Mugen 3



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

Noctua D14:
Newegg.com - Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler

Scythe mugen 3:
Newegg.com - Scythe SCMG-3000 120mm Heat Pipe CPU Cooler

The noctua is very quiet no matter what the clock is, however it's bigger than the mugen 3 and its also a lot more expensive.

The mugen 3 fan doesn't even need to be on during idle at stock clocks, but it can grow up to 26.5dba when the fan is on max.

Which one would you buy assuming that both of them fits in your case?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/picking-a-quiet-heatsink-for-i7-920-a-621559.html


----------

